# Swedish: Glinen



## Södertjej

Är det slang? Vad betyder det? Tack!

*Glinen* brukade få för sig att sticka dit på kvällarna – sitta på bänkarnas ryggstöd, mecka spliffar som de sa​


----------



## dinji

Södertjej said:


> Är det slang? Vad betyder det? Tack!
> 
> *Glinen* brukade få för sig att sticka dit på kvällarna – sitta på bänkarnas ryggstöd, mecka spliffar som de sa​


Det handlar om relativt små barn (före tonåren) som rör sig i grupp "stim" ofta använt av större barn om de mindre.

Det verkar som om ordet förekommer i orböckerna bara under uppslagsordet "_smågli_" i vilket fall det definitivt inte är slang även om betydelsen ursprungligen är överförd från 'stim av småfisk'.

Ordet används ju enbart i pluralis _[små]glin_ 'stim av barn' av vilket bestämd form _[små]glinen_. I själva verket levde jag därför tills för 10 minuter sedan i tron att singularis var ett _[små]gli*n* _vilket alltså inte stämmer.

För betydelsen 'liten stimfisk' se även Svensk etymologis ordbok sökord _gli_


----------



## Södertjej

Tusen tack! Barn är det nog inte i det här fallet, det handlar mest om tonåringar men iom att det är äldre personer som använder ordet, kan jag tänka mig att de ser dem som små ungar.


----------



## dinji

Det är väl pejorativt. Det betonar det barnsliga i deras beteende.


----------



## Södertjej

Perfekt, nu förstår jag! Tack ska du ha.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Hehe, ja det tog en stund innan jag insåg att man kan söka på gli också i ordböckerna, och får då ord som eng: brat, sp: crío etc. 

Sen vet jag inte om det nödvändigtvis måste vara barn *före* tonåren, men jag håller med om att det används nedsättande om sådana som är yngre än talaren. Eftersom de här glinen röker jointar, tydligen (eller åtminstone rullar dem...), så kan man ju undra hur gamla de är...?

/Wilma


----------



## fiia

Södertjej said:


> Är det slang? Vad betyder det? Tack!
> 
> *Glinen* brukade få för sig att sticka dit på kvällarna – sitta på bänkarnas ryggstöd, mecka spliffar som de sa​


 
Det har samma mening som, 'småungar', fast på ett dåligt sätt


----------



## cocuyo

Och en vanligare bestämd form i plural är _glina. _


----------



## Södertjej

Tack ska ni alla ha, nu förstår jag.


----------



## JeanJean

småungarna, skitungarna...det är väl vad det betyder i ungefärliga termer. Glinen...länge sen man använde dock.


----------

